# One night in Kauai--where to stay



## Teddie2 (Sep 6, 2008)

We check out of our timeshare on Sat AM and are not leaving Kauai till 8PM Sunday .. we need a place to stay one night that is not a dive but not too expensive.. any suggestions .. many of the nicer places seem to want at least a 2 or three night min.


----------



## jacknsara (Sep 6, 2008)

Teddie2 said:


> We check out of our timeshare on Sat AM and are not leaving Kauai till 8PM Sunday .. we need a place to stay one night that is not a dive but not too expensive.. any suggestions .. many of the nicer places seem to want at least a 2 or three night min.


Aloha,
We stayed here http://www.kauai-inn.com/  &  http://www.wizardpub.com/Kauai/krkauaiinn.html 
one night in Jan 08 because the new direct flight from Seattle to Kauai landed so late that we preferred to arrive a night early than lose a day at our resort.
Other than being a bit cramped for space (we are spoiled by the roominess of timeshares) and a bit noisy prior to dawn as itinerant workers (e.g. airline crews) get up and leave, we were surprised by how nice a place it is.  We met at least one person who was staying there for an extended period of time as a vacationer.
The street is far less busy than in front of http://www.wizardpub.com/Kauai/krgardenisland.html 
We did pay a few dollars extra to get a room with sufficient comforts we wanted.  That included windows on both sides (I am not sure but it might have been a sliding door) in order to get a cross breeze.  We did not get a room with an air conditioner (a few dollars more) because we almost never use a/c in Kauai in January.
I would not recommend this as a destination spot, but it was surprisingly adequate for our needs.  
edited to clarify that it was a sliding door; the room looked just like the king patio room photo second row on the right at http://www.kauai-inn.com/accommodations.html 
Jack


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 6, 2008)

I would try for a 3 or 4 Star on Priceline.  With the depressed travel numbers to Hawaii, you should be able to do quite well.

Priceline Kauai info.

Priceline Kauai Hotels:


KAUAI

Kapaa-Lihue-Koloa

Resort
Marriott Resort & Beach Club Kauai 
Sheraton Kauai Resort 
Grand Hyatt

3 Star
Hilton Kauai Beach Resort 
Kiahuna Plantation & Beach Bungalows 
ResortQuest Kauai Beach at Makaiwa (formerly 2* Coconut Beach Resort) 

2 Star
Aston Islander on the Beach 
Best Western Plantation Hale Suites
Kauai Sands Hotel 
ResortQuest Aloha Beach Hotel


----------



## lprstn (Sep 6, 2008)

I loved the Marriott there (it has the best beach and Luau onsite!) definately a nice way to spend the day in Kaui


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 6, 2008)

Go to Hotwire and if they offer you a 3* hotel in Kapa'a take it.  It almost certainly will the ResortQuest Islander on the Beach, a very nice facility directly behind Coconut Marketplace.

We've been in your exact situation our last two trips to Kaua'i and that's what we've done when we haven't been able to line up a B&B.  We've not regretted; we had no qualms about doing it again last month.

If you start looking to do direct on-line bookings, you are apt to find that many places require a 2- or 3-night minimum.  But with PL or HW, if you put in or accept an offer on one night, that's what you get.  You pay less and avoild the minimum stay requirements.


----------



## Mimi (Sep 8, 2008)

Great posts!!! I saved all the information for future trips. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Teddie2 (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks to all who responded.  The only way I like to do priceline is at the last minute because you never know what might happen and cannot get your money back if you cancel on an item you bid on.  That said I don't like to do too much last minute in case I am not happy with the outcome so I am not sure I want to wait for priceline.. but it is certainly a possibility.  The one Inn mentioned is a possibility .. I am still checking around. One B and B did say they would accept us for one night.. most places said no.. so if anyone has any additional suggestions they would be welcome.


----------



## Kel (Sep 27, 2008)

We had a similar flight situation in August (our flight was at 9:15 pm).  We stayed at Marriott's Kauai Beach Club for our timeshare week and finished up at the Best Western Plantation Hale Suites in Kapaa.  We found a rate of $110 a night at the Best Western for a one bedroom full kitchen unit.  We actually booked two nights so we didn't have to leave our bags in the car the last day while we were at the beach and were able to shower up before our flight home.  We checked out at 7 pm before our flight.  And, the Best Western let us check in early (11:00 am).  The Best Western wasn't great, but it was OK for one night.


----------



## Teddie2 (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks for that thought as we were actually wondering what to do that last day with our bags wanting to hang at the beach --booking two nights is a thought though an added cost.. but depending on where we stay we might be able to get a good rate and it might not be so bad.. thanks good idea


----------



## tombo (Sep 28, 2008)

Hilton Kauai Beach resort is about $200 a night and is where we stayed for our last 2 nights after we had to check out of the condo. You can reserve through their site  and I think you can cancel with no penalty one or two days prior to check in if plans change. 

The resort has 2 pools, one a sand bottom and one with a waterfall. There is a good buffet breakfast with made to order omelettes etc. where you can dine outside by Koi ponds looking at the ocean. They have a package where you get the buffet for 2 for about $10 more a night than the cheapest rate, and it was worth it to us. Every night from I think 5-7 pm there is an open bar with all you can drink mai tai's for free. they ring them on trays and deliver them to guests sitting in pool chairs or at the bar. If you get there early get a stool at the tiki bar and as soon as you glass is empty you can get another drink with no waiting.

https://secure.hilton.com/en/hi/res...onid=5ABFNXOOTLMAMCSGBJBNUKQ?_requestid=57771


----------

